# Saturday 11/17/12 Needing One out of Freeport



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.freeportoffshorefishing.com/

Got three going out of Freeport, TX with captain David for 10hr offshore trip max 50 miles. Need one more. Your cost will be a little under $344. 6AM leaving dock. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

